# Anyone live in Las Vegas? It's SNOWING...AGAIN!



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

For those of you who are used to snow, I'm not. Before Las Vegas it was Hawaii and before that, San Francisco. I did live in Germany but that was over 2 decades ago. So I'm excited and it doesn't usually snow in the valley!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Do people in vegas even have snow boots or mittens?


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, no. Well, it gets quite cold (high 30s low 40s) during winter but it hardly if ever snows and usually not enough to stick to anything. I have gloves but no snow shoes, just wore boots and a thick jacket.  The pictures were from Monday but it's snowing pretty good today too.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's pretty cool. Does a snowfall cause everything to be shut down or does life go on as usual?*


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That's pretty cool. Does a snowfall cause everything to be shut down or does life go on as usual?*


Life goes on but the I-15 was shut down for part of the day and of course lots of people stop to take pictures although I did see a few with cameras hanging out of the window trying to snap while driving. Thankfully, they were on mostly empty backroads. I decided not to chance the freeways because most people, including me, don't know how to drive in snow.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It snowed today? I just woke up. There isn't much snow in Summerlin/Centennial Hills (from what I see from the window) and that's where the snow sticks best...since we are high in the valley. Where in the valley did it snow like that?


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

The pictures posted are from Monday at the Travelscape building in Summerlin.  I'm on Tropicana and Rainbow, it's been snowing for a few hours now, none sticking.  It's also snowing in Boulder and my husband says it's sticking to the ground there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its snowing in Centennial Hills now. Its not sticking to the rocks (which covers Everyone's yard) and the streets, but its sticking onto chairs and plants. This is perfect weather for kimchi ramen. Yum. On monday, I was in Summerlin and the snow stuck pretty well. Better than it did by CSN. I think I am staying home today


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Update: IT'S STICKING!

I took some pics but it's on the good camera and I don't know where the the usb cable is for it. 
They just sent my husband home from Boulder because of it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol my dog is staring out the sliding door again she really really wants to go out and play in the snow. She hasn't really played in the snow since our trip to Tahoe. The snow is coming down in larger bunches now


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Speaking of unreasonably cold weather, I had to scrape ice off of my car this morning in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you imagine two weeks ago I was still wearing shorts?

I took this on monday on my phone.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a nice shot!  Kids are now outside playing in the snow.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. That picture is huge. Let me resize it. It came out pretty good for a camera phone.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Speaking of unreasonably cold weather, I had to scrape ice off of my car this morning in the SF Bay Area.


After work on Monday, the last car pic is what it looked like. I scraped off most of the snow with a piece of junk mail.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol. I made my brother scrape off all the snow from my car since I drop and pick him up from work.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> After work on Monday, the last car pic is what it looked like. I scraped off most of the snow with a piece of junk mail.


Bleh! I remember having to scrape 2 inches of ice off my car in bad Michigan winters, nasty nasty stuff. I was hoping I'd move far enough south to avoid it!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Lol. I made my brother scrape off all the snow from my car since I drop and pick him up from work.


Lol. I hope he didn't have to do it with bare hands! I definitely wasn't prepared.


Mikuto said:


> Bleh! I remember having to scrape 2 inches of ice off my car in bad Michigan winters, nasty nasty stuff. I was hoping I'd move far enough south to avoid it!


Hopefully it's a once in a blue moon thing, like snow in Vegas. I remember winters in SF, mostly a thin sheen of ice but nothing exciting.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its only snowed 4 of the 5 years I have been here, but only once a year. Other than that its just been snow flurries.

We had some snow stuff we keep for when my dad and I go snowboarding. I used that. We keep it in the same area (in the snowboarding trip bag)


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I remember last year someone told me to run outside because it was snowing.  Whoopdedoo, they were sparse little specks of floating ice that melted before it hit the ground. I was sorely disappointed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The snow is gone. ITs just raining now


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

No flights coming in or out of the international airport now! We don't have any of the equipment to deal with the snow and the visibility. Only 12 flights have landed since two o'clock has afternoon (this is an airport that has 6+ planes circling the city at any given time). This is bad.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm out in the California Desert (Palm Springs). It hasn't snowed here since 1988 (and before that in 1976). It apparently snowed in some of the slightly higher areas today. The mountains are going to be gorgeous tomorrow!

We've had a lot of rain here, and because it rains rarely, many of the streets are closed due to flooding. Most of the roads don't have storm drains.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard on NPR this morning that the Las Vegas airport is shut down, the strip is shut down and they are telling everyone to stay in their hotel!

L


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Snow is still on the ground!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

not on my side of town, which is shocking cuz its at a higher elevation and it usually sticks around here. By the way I drove up to lone mountain today and there wasn't snow around there. School was cancelled. Went to my favorite breakfast place and it was jam packed with people eating breakfast right before heading to mt. charleston for some skiing/snowboarding. (it justed ordered to go. I love the Cracked Egg) Went to my old high school and shoot some pictures of the surrounding moutains. was going to some pictures of the strip, but the sun was coming up right behind it so it was there wasn't a chance I was going to get a decent picture.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Living on Long Island you tend to forget how big and beautiful our country really is. All that open space.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The drive between Reno and Las Vegas is ALL open space. Its very nice.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a really nice pic of the mountains!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The snow on that mountain is practically gone now


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful mountains!  It makes me miss Montana.  I'm starting to feel a little claustrophobic in Honolulu.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sebat said:


> Beautiful mountains! It makes me miss Montana. I'm starting to feel a little claustrophobic in Honolulu.


aren't there mountains in Hawaii?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> aren't there mountains in Hawaii?


Yes, but they don't have snow on them and there is always people standing in front of them. There's way to many people crammed together on this little island. No room to spread out.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess you've never  been on Long Island.  Our highest point is a hill in Huntington  that over looks the Long Island Expressway you can't miss it  it's the bump with the cell tower on it


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There were reports on our local news last night and this morning about the snow on the Vegas Strip.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

There a gorgeous mountains in Hawaii! Not to mention the ocean...I miss the beach.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> I guess you've never been on Long Island. Our highest point is a hill in Huntington that over looks the Long Island Expressway you can't miss it it's the bump with the cell tower on it


Long Island Expressway...are the key words there for me. You at least have a cheap way to get off your island. I have to fly or take a boat. I always start feeling antsy at about the 3 month mark. I've been here 6 months so far this time around.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> There a gorgeous mountains in Hawaii! Not to mention the ocean...I miss the beach.


Can't go to the beach at the moment. We have brown water warnings.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sebat said:


> Can't go to the beach at the moment. We have brown water warnings.


 Can't go to the beach at the moment we have ice water.

all kidding aside I rather be on your island.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

sebat said:


> Can't go to the beach at the moment. We have brown water warnings.


Yucky!

I know what you mean about antsy. It's nice living in Las Vegas because I can always drive to California, a long drive but I can escape without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went down to the outlet mall today (good sell at Quicksilver. Got a new purse for 50% off, two slippers 75%, and wallet). I couldn't help but to overhear several people walking about the outlet on the phone talking about how they are stuck in vegas. Apparently the hover dam was closed (to Arizona) and for a time the road to cali was closed. I don't know about the airport, but there were a lot of foreign people at the Outlet. A lot more than there usually are at this time of year. So I am guessing their they're stuck in vegas after the flights came to a halt yesterday


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> not on my side of town, which is shocking cuz its at a higher elevation and it usually sticks around here. By the way I drove up to lone mountain today and there wasn't snow around there. School was cancelled. Went to my favorite breakfast place and it was jam packed with people eating breakfast right before heading to mt. charleston for some skiing/snowboarding. (it justed ordered to go. I love the Cracked Egg) Went to my old high school and shoot some pictures of the surrounding moutains. was going to some pictures of the strip, but the sun was coming up right behind it so it was there wasn't a chance I was going to get a decent picture.


Thanks for the picture. It's beautiful and makes me want to come home. (I grew up there)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Three years or not even that...those building weren't there. it was just desert.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Three years or not even that...those building weren't there. it was just desert.


Can you imagine how it looked 17 years ago? Every time I go out I'm amazed at how much it's grown. I think the last time I was there was about 3 years ago.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

According to my neighbors...back then the city never extended any farther than Cheyenne


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> not on my side of town, which is shocking cuz its at a higher elevation and it usually sticks around here. By the way I drove up to lone mountain today and there wasn't snow around there. School was cancelled. Went to my favorite breakfast place and it was jam packed with people eating breakfast right before heading to mt. charleston for some skiing/snowboarding. (it justed ordered to go. I love the Cracked Egg) Went to my old high school and shoot some pictures of the surrounding moutains. was going to some pictures of the strip, but the sun was coming up right behind it so it was there wasn't a chance I was going to get a decent picture.


I hope you don't mind, I copied the pic and it's now my desktop pic at work.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

If what happens in Vegas  stays in Vegas is true 
than how come  we got your snow?

Tessa


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's some pics of our snow:


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Is that whole mountain covered in snow?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't mind! Do you want the whole picture, because I edited to focus on the mountain. its a pretty big picture


----------

